# QUESTION LADIES ABOUT MENOPUR



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

QUESTION LADIES ABOUT MENOPUR 

Has your clinic told you about a multi dose that you can have which means you get 1200 or 600 IU in a bottle and you just make that bottle up and it lasts 28 days 
So you dont have to make up bottles daily of water and powder to get you dose for the day 
If your clinic do use this did you opted to use the multi-dose or still stick with the daily making it up 
I have been told this multi dose is  NEW


----------



## daisydot (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi I'm using menopur at the moment and I have 600iu bottles means I only have to mix it on every 3rd day. I would go for that over mixing it every night x


----------

